# I enjoy the Poodle history & genetics



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I was looking at the breeding lines of my spoos today. My Eddie was a Mayfield dog-his back genes came from Wycliffe. He looked exactly like the picture of Wycliffe Timothy in the New Poodle Review book. My Sammy girls back genes came from Bel Tor. So they were related-but not til clear back to Annsown Sir Gay & Annsown Gay Knight of Airhill. Facinating reading on the %Wycliffe study on Standard Poodles. Amazing!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Since I am not a breeder, I am not well versed on the pedigrees of standard poodle, but I did a search on Wycliffe and read that this breeder was so successful that everyone wanted to breed to one of his 5 dogs, which effectively created a genetic bottleneck for standard poodles. There was a good discussion about this on this forum. I am hoping there has been more genetic diversity in the past years.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not a breeder, either. Have never had a littler of puppies. I DO want to know the genetic history of my dogs. It's a temperment thing with me. Th Wycliffe line was ONLY the black standard poodle north american line. She would cull any dogs that produced any other color AND cull the litter. White Poodles were not included-the poodle lines came from somewhere else. I didn't used to like the whites at all-thought the Pinafore whites had excessively POINTY noses. I haven't seen the pointy nose thing lately in whites.


----------

